

A Few Weeks with Atom - jadengore
http://bramanti.me/a-few-weeks-with-atom/

======
atom-x
Every article I've read on this topic tends to say the same thing: Atom is a
decent (but somewhat performance-hindered) text editor that borrows some, but
not quite all, of the features and nice bits of Sublime.

Given this, why would I want to switch until it has parity with everything
I've come to expect from being a paying user of Sublime?

~~~
jadengore
For the UI. Atom is a significant update in user interface, and while there
are performance dips (mainly at startup or using complex packages), the
overall experience of using Atom has improved my workflow.

~~~
atom-x
Interesting. I'll check it out, but unless I can get the same level of
integration, super-fast file loads and searching, and parity with packages...
I'm likely to not be a convert.

